# OT: RealGM....



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

RealGM had a really interesting contest where its writers attempted to build the best team in the NBA without exceeding the salary cap and without using players on their rookie contracts. Let's do it on this board. What do you guys think?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Assuming that our cap is $57.7 million my 12 man roster would look like this (totaling $57.47 million):

Starters:
Chauncey Billups...PG ($12.1 million)
Mikael Pietrus...SG ($5.3 million)
LeBron James...SF ($15.7 million)
Rasheed Wallace ($5.8 million)
Nene...C ($10.5 million)

Rotation:
Jose Barrea...PG ($1.6 million)
Marco Bellinelli...SG ($1.5 million)
Pops Mensah-Bonsu...F ($1 million)
Leon Powe...PF ($885,000)
Louis Amundson...F/C ($885,000)

Fodder:
Ronnie Price...PG ($1.2 Million)
Bruce Bowen...G/F ($1 million)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

PG	Chris Paul	($13,520,500.00)
SG	Dwyane Wade	($15,779,912.00)
SF	LeBron James	($15,779,912.00)
PF	Leon Powe	($855,189.00)
C	Chris Andersen	($3,650,000.00)
Andre Blatche	($3,000,000.00)	
Will Bynum	($825,497.00)
Chris Quinn	($1,055,000.00)
Jawad Williams	($736,420.00)
Joel Anthony	($825,497.00)
Bobby Brown	($736,420.00)
Marcus Williams	($855,189.00)

$57,619,536.00 salary, $80,464.00 left over.

This is assuming we're going by last year's productivity. I'm not factoring Powe's injury in the equation.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ok I'll play

pg chris paul 13.5 mil.
sg raja bell 5.2 mil. 
sf salmons 5.45 mil.
pf luis scola 3.37 mil.
c dwight howard 15.1 mil.


pg mason jr. 3.78 mil.
sg a. morrow 736k.
sf diawara 945 k
pf mcdyess 3.0 mil.
c kendrick perkins 4.25 mil.

b. wallace 1.3 mil
mcguire 825k


57.45 mil.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Assuming that our cap is $57.7 million my 12 man roster would look like this (totaling $57.47 million):
> 
> Starters:
> Chauncey Billups...PG ($12.1 million)
> ...


Belinelli is still on his rookie contract. No cheating! :razz:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Belinelli is still on his rookie contract. No cheating! :razz:


LOL, that was an honest mistake. I felt like that guy has been in the league for an eternity but should have realized he's only on his rookie contract especially since I've lobbied to have him on the Knicks on several occassions. Fortunately, I don't think I'd need Marco Bellineli to take down your team, LOL.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> PG	Chris Paul	($13,520,500.00)
> SG	Dwyane Wade	($15,779,912.00)
> SF	LeBron James	($15,779,912.00)
> PF	Leon Powe	($855,189.00)
> ...


I think any team with Chris Paul, Dwayne Wade and LeBron James on it is pretty formiddable...although a bit redundant. They all need the ball in order to be the players we know them as, which makes me reluctant to put all 3 on one team. 

That's kind of why I didn't go with Chris Paul because LeBron James is easily the better player. I did, however, opt for the next best thing at PG which was Chauncey Billups. Although Paul is clearly the better PG, Billups presents a mismatch nightmare for Chris who is both smaller and weaker. I also think that Billups' ability to be more of an off the ball PG and his greater scoring potential (especially from the perimeter) would provide a hell of a better 1-2 combo next to James. With those two, all you'd really need are solid two way players that can shoot the ball and defend the ball very well (enter Mikael Pietrus who gave LeBron James fits last year, Rasheed Wallace and to some extent Nene). I also think a multi-dimensional big man like Nene adds another ball mover that increases the efficiency of a potent backcourt with a better inside-outside game.

I knew that one the bench I'd need more of the same and got several players on the cheap that get the job done on both ends of the floor, with Jose Barrea being my offensive spark plug as 6th man.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> ok I'll play
> 
> pg chris paul 13.5 mil.
> sg raja bell 5.2 mil.
> ...


When I originally was looking to select my team, I started out trying to build a team around Chris Paul, Carmelo Anthony and Dwight Howard because of how potent I though they'd be working with one another on offense. I realized early on though that it was near impossible to field a solid team that meets the restrictions under the cap with 2 of them, let alone 3. I think that Paul's passing ability and Howard's ability to convert anything close to the rim would be hard to defend but you can't keep running that every play. Who do you turn to afterward? Why do you have Kendrick Perkins on the bench especially with Howard likely to play 40mpg on any team?


P.S., Isn't Dominic McGuire on his rookie contract with the Wizards?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> When I originally was looking to select my team, I started out trying to build a team around Chris Paul, Carmelo Anthony and Dwight Howard because of how potent I though they'd be working with one another on offense. I realized early on though that it was near impossible to field a solid team that meets the restrictions under the cap with 2 of them, let alone 3. I think that Paul's passing ability and Howard's ability to convert anything close to the rim would be hard to defend but you can't keep running that every play. Who do you turn to afterward? Why do you have Kendrick Perkins on the bench especially with Howard likely to play 40mpg on any team?
> 
> 
> P.S., Isn't Dominic McGuire on his rookie contract with the Wizards?


Anthony has been in the top 25 for the past two seasons for lowest win shares per dollar. He's highly overrated and I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole with his contract. There's no reason to have him and his contract included in any roster of the sort when James is over 13 win shares higher than him and has the same contract. He's simply a much better player and at virtually every aspect of the game. Danny Granger is also a considerably better option. If it's going to be Paul and Howard and an elite small forward, then

Chris Paul	$13,520,500.00
Kevin Martin	$10,180,170.00
Danny Granger	$9,930,500.00
Leon Powe	$855,189.00
Dwight Howard	$15,133,800.00
Carl Landry	$3,000,000.00
Will Bynum	$825,497.00
Chris Quinn	$1,055,000.00
Jawad Williams	$736,420.00
Joel Anthony	$825,497.00
Bobby Brown	$736,420.00
Marcus Williams	$855,189.00


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> When I originally was looking to select my team, I started out trying to build a team around Chris Paul, Carmelo Anthony and Dwight Howard because of how potent I though they'd be working with one another on offense. I realized early on though that it was near impossible to field a solid team that meets the restrictions under the cap with 2 of them, let alone 3. I think that Paul's passing ability and Howard's ability to convert anything close to the rim would be hard to defend but you can't keep running that every play. Who do you turn to afterward? Why do you have Kendrick Perkins on the bench especially with Howard likely to play 40mpg on any team?
> 
> 
> P.S., Isn't Dominic McGuire on his rookie contract with the Wizards?


Mcguire was the 47th pick in 2007...he's going into hid 3rd year....47th picks very rarely get 3 yr deals ...usually reserved for very proven pro's overseas.

as for the rest of the team Salmons is a very adept ballhandler who avg. over 18 points last season who shot .417 from 3 ...that is really the gameplan on offense 2 stars plus a very capable offensive player surrounded by shooters and defnders...

raja bell .468 from 3
mason jr. .412 from 3
morrow 467 frm 3

scola and mcdyess are good all around players with good mid range j's both capable of playing the 4 and 5

i believe howard and perkins can play together at times....howard came into the league believing he would evevtually be a 3 and came in interchageable at the 4 and 5 with battie


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> Mcguire was the 47th pick in 2007...he's going into hid 3rd year....47th picks very rarely get 3 yr deals ...usually reserved for very proven pro's overseas.
> 
> as for the rest of the team Salmons is a very adept ballhandler who avg. over 18 points last season who shot .417 from 3 ...that is really the gameplan on offense 2 stars plus a very capable offensive player surrounded by shooters and defnders...
> 
> ...


Dominic McGuire is actually still on his rookie contract. I actually would have included him on my team had he not been. Basketball-Reference.com actually lists all of the players' transactions during the course of their careers.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Anthony has been in the top 25 for the past two seasons for lowest win shares per dollar. He's highly overrated and I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole with his contract. There's no reason to have him and his contract included in any roster of the sort when James is over 13 win shares higher than him and has the same contract. He's simply a much better player and at virtually every aspect of the game. Danny Granger is also a considerably better option. If it's going to be Paul and Howard and an elite small forward, then
> 
> Chris Paul	$13,520,500.00
> Kevin Martin	$10,180,170.00
> ...


What you said about Anthony is understandable but considering he'd be the 3rd tier player on such a team, I do not believe that statistic is so much a concern. As much as he is not on par with a LeBron James, I believe Anthony certainly surpasses him offensively where he is the more dynamic player. On such a proposed team, Anthony would be much better suited at the 3 spot than either Granger or James since a flat out offensive player would be what is needed.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> Mcguire was the 47th pick in 2007...he's going into hid 3rd year....47th picks very rarely get 3 yr deals ...usually reserved for very proven pro's overseas.
> 
> as for the rest of the team Salmons is a very adept ballhandler who avg. over 18 points last season who shot .417 from 3 ...that is really the gameplan on offense 2 stars plus a very capable offensive player surrounded by shooters and defnders...
> 
> ...


I understand your thought process but as much as I've been a John Salmons fan (and trust me when I say I've been a big big fan for several years), asking him to be the primary offensive scorer on a team would be a stretch of his abilities there. The other guys you mentioned certainly couldn't create there own shot nor shots for others, making Chris Paul's job nearly as difficult as it currently is with the Hornets.

I like Scola and McDyess (especially Scola with Howard). Those guys would likely take care of all the minutes at the 4 and some of the 5 on their own. I just think Perkins is a bit redundant and too much of an ******* to take a backseat to anyone. Even if you had room, who would be capable of spacing the floor between Perkins and Howard?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I understand your thought process but as much as I've been a John Salmons fan (and trust me when I say I've been a big big fan for several years), asking him to be the primary offensive scorer on a team would be a stretch of his abilities there. The other guys you mentioned certainly couldn't create there own shot nor shots for others, making Chris Paul's job nearly as difficult as it currently is with the Hornets.
> 
> I like Scola and McDyess (especially Scola with Howard). Those guys would likely take care of all the minutes at the 4 and some of the 5 on their own. I just think Perkins is a bit redundant and too much of an ******* to take a backseat to anyone. Even if you had room, who would be capable of spacing the floor between Perkins and Howard?


salmons would be at best the 3rd option behind paul and howard...and if scola has a mismatch the 4th option...i dont think he would be overburdened....seeing as he was very good as a 2nd/3rd option last season with the bulls depending on matchups and a weak 2nd option on the kings.


mcdyess was drafted 14 yrs ago , he would not be seeing big minutes but in case of injury is very capable of stepping up and playing big minutes if needed.

perkins is a good player but he's no olajuwon down there, he'll board defend and convert easy stuff....but there is no way he can think he is better than howard... so no big beef then...its when a guy thinks he should be ahead of the guy he is behind there are issues.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> What you said about Anthony is understandable but considering he'd be the 3rd tier player on such a team, I do not believe that statistic is so much a concern. As much as he is not on par with a LeBron James, I believe Anthony certainly surpasses him offensively where he is the more dynamic player. On such a proposed team, Anthony would be much better suited at the 3 spot than either Granger or James since a flat out offensive player would be what is needed.


Even as an offensive player, Granger is better. He had double the win shares offensively than Carmelo Anthony and for over five million dollars less. He had a higher P.E.R., shot better from the field, and shot considerably better from beyond the arch all while carrying more workload on scoring as his team was considerably worse.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Even as an offensive player, Granger is better. He had double the win shares offensively than Carmelo Anthony and for over five million dollars less. He had a higher P.E.R., shot better from the field, and shot considerably better from beyond the arch all while carrying more workload on scoring as his team was considerably worse.


What exactly is this win shares statistic and how exactly does it relate to offense? I do know one thing, the Indiana Pacers were by no means slackers on the offense; in fact, Melo might have had a harder time carrying the offensive burden since he only had 4 other players that scored in double digits as opposed to Granger who had 5. Otherwise, the teams are basically identical in terms of offensive efficiency (ranking 5 and 6 averaging 105.08 and 104.32 respectively; the Pacers being the better of the two) and shooting roughly 46% and 47% from the field.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> What exactly is this win shares statistic and how exactly does it relate to offense? I do know one thing, the Indiana Pacers were by no means slackers on the offense; in fact, Melo might have had a harder time carrying the offensive burden since he only had 4 other players that scored in double digits as opposed to Granger who had 5. Otherwise, the teams are basically identical in terms of offensive efficiency (ranking 5 and 6 averaging 105.08 and 104.32 respectively; the Pacers being the better of the two) and shooting roughly 46% and 47% from the field.


win shares overrate things like fg%, its not as good an indicator as you might think.

2 years ago david lee graded out better than kobe bryant...http://www.knickerblogger.net/?p=561


----------

